# My new tiel for which i waited A LOT :)



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is the new guy,my cockatiel i received recently,i am not sure for the sex of it but it makes weird sounds like it sings a bit anyway enjoy it....it is handfed and it was given to me by a guy who breeds albino and whitefaces.
I think it has red eyes but i am not yet 100% sure...what do you think?
Is it an albino or a whiteface lutino ????


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not good at telling you what they are.
But s/he is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know mutations either but your baby is beautiful!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you shine a flashlight at the eyes you should see the red eyes if not the i would say you have a wf clear pied

most people say albino or wf lutino but they are the same


This is because there is no true albino mutation in cockatiels (yet). Whereas a true albino cockatiel would be the result of a single mutation, the all-white cockatiels that are often called albinos are actually the result of combining the whiteface and lutino mutations -- the two mutations work together to remove all pigment from the bird, just as a true albino mutation would


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your bird is Beautiful, your birds red eyes would be visible from birth they wouldn’t get redder with age, I would say it could be clear pied like Allen said, although Susanne (SRTIELS) did mention on a thread that if the lutino was also pied (the pied is not visible in a lutino) this affects the colour of the eyes, if I remember correctly, and it is not such a strong red more of a pink jelly bean colour.

it is difficult to see the true colour of your birds eyes from the picture.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

He/She's very beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I chekced it an di saw its red eyees...lutinos have also red eyes?nope??


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the eyes are red, it is white face lutino/albino.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous bird!!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwww how pretty ! 

I have one too. Exactly the same. Peppermint pip. Although yours in nice and white...hahaha. Pip is dirty and needs a good bath or to molt to be nice and white like she should be. 

Pretty bird!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful birdie baby!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you a lot all of you....next choice i think it will be a rosella


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Such a beautiful little bird.


----------

